# Newbie, first build, Kentucky themed Paludarium!



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

I am brand new to vivariums and paludariums, but have been showing and raising African Violets for years (wanna trade plants?). I am looking to build a 29 gallon paludarium based upon a slow moving Kentucky creek or brook. I am looking to house a plethora of native plants including wild strawberries, native grasses, and other small local plants as well as a small salamander/newt or frog. I wish to create my paludarium and then chose a species which would best suit it, mainly just for visual interest, though, I have already named it (Mr. Gumpy). I was told you were the folks to talk to!

I have a few images I am using as inspiration;
1. I am attracted to the dichotomy of this one. 
2. Kentucky is famous for its natural bridges, and I would love to incorporate one if possible.
3.This is just peaceful. 

And one image I am using as a guide, I love this paludarium. It was my spark, and made me want to have one of my own.
*
A bit about where I stand in planning:*

I am still unsure if I wish to attempt a background as they seem to get more and more overwhelming as I continue to research into them, but I know I want a water feature. Either an off center waterfall fed pond as in image #3, or a river layout, with one side of the aquarium drifting into the other, with a slightly bending slow moving "creek" running from one end to the other. 

I also have experience in bonsai, and have been thinking of a way to keep a micro-bonsai alive within the enclosure. If I can manage this, I believe it would be the crowing glory of the habitat. 

As you can imagine, I am also currently confused and "stuck" concerning beginning the build itself. I have two months, and around $300 to complete the project and I plan to enjoy it for years to come. False bottoms or aquaculture clay? Water levels? Plants growing too fast? Everything is coming too fast! Where do I start? Whom do I Skype with to understand this stuff? 

I know I *need* the following items, plus, pending I attempt a background;
1. 29 Gallon Aquarium or 20L
2. Lighting Fixtures 
3. Small pump/filter
4. Substrate (AH!)
5. Misting System 
6. Aquarium Hood

Would anyone mind holding my hand through this process? I plan on updating regularly, and hopefully becoming a member of the community in the process. I have read all of the beginner links, threads, and watched an innumerable amount of youtube videos. I am still very overwhelmed. 

I plan on collecting most of the plant life I wish to incorporate within the paludarium from the wild. I live within a short drive of a number of creeks, brooks, streams, ponds, and rivers. I also plan on capturing my critter from the wild, legally, complying with Kentucky Fish and Wildlife. I wish to bring a bit of the creek into my home as it were. 

"Native reptiles and amphibians
Up to five (5) individuals of each species of native reptile or amphibian may be taken year round from the wild, or legally obtained from a breeder, and possessed for personal use without a permit.
A captive wildlife permit shall not be required to hold native reptiles with a color morphology that is distinctly different from the wild type of the same species of reptile."​
*The Plan*

I plan on buying my aquarium, pending size approval from y'all, first. I will then be taking a few kayaking trips, and collecting a number of various plants, rocks, and wood pieces before beginning assembly of the aquarium. I already have a domed African Violet tray set aside just for keeping any plants and/or mosses alive, whilst I collect everything I will need. I will need to collect the critter this weekend however, as my SO is hiking the Appalachian Trail starting the 17th, and I don't want to go nocturnal herping alone. I can just see the headline now "Young Woman found dead, still clutching captured salamander. Salamander is traumatized, but is expected to make a full recovery." The critter will chill out in a 10 gallon for a few weeks needless to say. 


I need help determining whether or not to do a false egg crate bottom or to simply build my terrain above my water table and do something similar to the Exo that inspired me. Are there any obvious pros or cons to the two methods? Should I attempt a background?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

That photo of the natural bridge is rad. I'm jealous of all the moss in those photos. I would take sooooo much of it, I wouldn't know what to do with it! 
I would recommend a egg crate false bottom. I use LDL substrate underneath from NEHERP. They're my favorite. NEHERP also has a lot of informative how to's that helped me through my first one. 
I think if you do enough research and have a basic plan, you'll be more comfortable. Drawing it out helps me and I bet a ton of other people. I also like to place the wood in the tank to get a idea. Sometime that'll inspire me and I'll find a path I want to take. 
I think this is going to turn out awesome. I love creeks, streams and the plant life around them. I'm all about you taking native wildlife. I have green snakes right now. Do you guys have salamanders there? I wish I could find one of those here. 
Good luck man! Keep up the posts and I bet most people will lend their opinions and advice. I never have much luck getting feed back. 
Welcome!
PS check out the image gallery too. That might inspire some ideas for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Mohlerbear! Yes, Kentucky is awesome salamander habitat! I actually live only 45 minutes away from the "Salamander Capital of Kentucky" Red River Gorge. The SO and I plan on hitting the local creeks first, but if we run out of luck, we are going to do a night run of the Gorge on Monday before he leaves. I hate to keep the little guy in a small tank, and would never even think about capturing him before I have a tank ready if my SO was not leaving. Anyone close by up for some nocturnal herping?!? 

I am really hoping to catch a spotted, marbled, or smallmouthed. A larger red would be very striking, but this time of year, anything would be great. At this point, since I realized that I was going to have to capture first, I will design the paludarium around the critter and not the other way around. I am nearly 100% sure I am going with a "natural bridge" theme, and plan on sketching it out tomorrow morning. 

Moss is going to be my new drug.

The LDL stuff sounds good to me! I will place my order tomorrow morning, how many gallons do you think I would need for a 29? I plan on having around 4-6' of water, pending species preferences. I do want a reciprocal design, but will be doing quite a bit of height variation on one corner of the aquarium. 

Thanks again for the awesome reply!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey no problem! It's tough to get advice or feedback on here. Please some pics of all the moss! I wish I had a massive selection out here but Texas doesn't hAve whole lot in my neck of the woods. Always wanted to catch a marbled salamander! 
Make sure you post some pics of the drawing, I want to check it out. 
About the LDL, pending how much false bottom area you have, it's tough to say, but off the bat I would order two bags of LDL. Hopefully you'll hVe a small amount left over. It's a full freezer gallon bag. 
Looking forward to checking out your stuff! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Post some pics* of moss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amoson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, i live in Kentucky, and i am very interested in seeing how this turns out. Another animal you may want to look into is an eastern newt, i haven't done any research on them, but a know i caught one the other day at a friends house, and they look really cool.


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

*Search for the SALAMANCA* 

I have been on three salamander hunts, one near the Lexington area and two in the Fort Knox region over the past few days and have had a great deal of fun flipping rocks, bark, and bushes but have yet to find even a single salamander. One snake and one extremely laid back cray fish later, all I have to show is a plethora of bug bites. I suppose it is the wrong season, but I was hoping to have more luck since the weather has been so cool and moist. This is also one of my first serious field herping excursions, so that may have something to do with it. Ah, well, looks like I will be hunting sallies alone this fall! 

In tank news I have decided on a 24"x18"x18" Exo Terra from NEHERP, as Amazon has horrible shipping reviews. I am buying most of my supplies from them as well. You have made them a tidy sum Mohlerbear, thank you for the referral!

I collected over 1.5 lbs of moss from the first trip, as well as a few pictures for the thread. I will continue to post pictures from my trips until I am content with my paludarium, salamander and all. I am having an issue determining which plants would do well in a contained habitat, but I plan on doing a bit of research before collecting live plants other than moss. Without further adieu, here is trip # one, not perfect habitat but close! In all honesty, I am a bit let down from the complete lack of amphibian sightings during this break in the weather, and the $15 male Marbled on Kingsnake is looking incredibly tempting...I do have patience, I promise. 

Sorry for the crappy quality on some of these, my battery was dying and I was pushing it for all the shots I could. 














































This one is blurry, but would have been so lovely if not for the dead battery.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude this night time salamander hunting sounds awesome. If I were you I would put off on buying one online. As long as you provide him a awesome home, a wild one would rule. Keep at it. I would do that all night!

Im pumped you went with NEHERP. I buy 98% of my stuff from them. Jessica and Mike are awesome and will help with anything! Did you order some cool stuff? I was just talking with Jessica today actually, Ill tell her to take care of ya!

Dude...that moss looks crazy. It's all over the place in that one!! If you have paypal and ever want to mail me some of that I would be cool with that! Take some close ups of the kinds you got. Those are some pretty sweet shots. Looks tranquil. 

I bet you're pumped to receive your stuff from them! I am working on a 40g breeder that I am making a tall. I rack my brain for so long. I just figured out wood placement on one side. 

Good luck on the hunts!


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

_(Ah! Sorry the photos showed up massive! They did not appear that way on my screen when I previewed!)_

I had so much fun pulling moss, I grabbed two bags of it, enough to fill a grow tray! I would send some your way no problem, no need to worry about paypal! I have a grow tray full currently and no terrarium yet, so if you want any of it let me know! 



















*Tentative Order*

1 Exo Terra 24"x18"x18" Terrarium
1 Screen Separator 
5.0 lb NEHERP LDL Substrate
5.0 lb NEHERP Mix Vivarium Substrate
1 bag Fluval Stratum
1 bag Exo Terra River Bed Sand
1 Timer - Analog 15A 24 Hour

I am LOST on lighting however, I know CFs are out due to heat, but I can't decide between the Current Satellite LED Plus system, the Jungle Dawn w/exo terra hood, or even the T5HO's (heat?). Any suggestions?

Also lost on filters/pumps to power a small water system...Zoo Med 104 or Hagen Elite Underwater Mini Filter?

Or I just buy the 24"x18"x18" Jungle Dawn Vivarium kit.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Any LED's would be my first bet.

Finnex Fugeray is a good option.

Home | First Rays Orchids sells screw in LED's that have worked well for me. So do a few members on here. I am unsure of all the hype on Jungle Dawns specifically. 

Any old pump/filter will work. You probably want something that is an internal filter(or else a pump that you can get a good prefilter for to avoid clogging). If you are looking for a true stream affect you are going to need it to be pretty powerful. I would aim for something at least 200gph.


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

I just purchased most of my supplies from NEHERP and decided on the Current Satellite LED Plus system. I am so excited about this, and will post a few design ideas up tomorrow for some feedback and suggestions. Thank you all so very much thus far, this thread has been a lifeline!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice pics! I like your project and this your pics are inspirational!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Right on by hjob with the LEDs. All mine are jungle dawn and they rule. I also have the NEHERP substrate mix, I like it a lot. Can't wait to hear more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Going* not hjob. That's weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plantedpug (Jun 11, 2014)

Everything arrived today and thankfully the Exo Terra made it in one piece!! I lost a bag of LDL and a bag of the viv substrate but thankfully the tank made it! 

I woke up this morning to walk my dogs around 9ish, and lone behold the giant 80lb package was sitting at the BOTTOM OF MY DRIVEWAY. As in, down a hill, where I park my car, a good 50 feet from my house! Fedex had never even rung the doorbell!!! Lets just say that I am more than thankful for my quiet tiny neighborhood! I am sure I was a sight getting that box up the darn hill! 

So I have all but my lighting, egg-crate, good stuff, and plants. I am going to build a trial background on cardboard sometime around the first, before giving the real thing a try. The tank is a great size, but I need a slightly larger stand before I go making it heavier than it already is! The plan is still KY themed.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome! I always act like a little kid when my stuff arrives. Cant wait to see the practice stuff.


----------

